# What kinda frog is this...



## OtheG (Jan 30, 2005)

Recently i was at mt LFS and the lady getting me feeders told me about her frog that eats feeder fish. And i forgot the name of it. so does anyone knnow anything about this frog i wanna do some research on it. it sounds badass. Thanks


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Could be a pac-man frog. Moving to correct forum...


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

a LOT of frogs out there can eat feederfish...

if you want a big badass aggressive frog, get a bullfrog or pixie frog. Pacman frogs suck, they are not active.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

ya bulfrogs eat ANYTHING that can fit in there mouth. ANYTHING


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

_Xenopus laevis_, the African clawed frog, will eat anything it can stuff into its mouth, including fish. Could've been one of them.

-PK


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

piranha45 said:


> a LOT of frogs out there can eat feederfish...
> 
> if you want a big badass aggressive frog, get a bullfrog or pixie frog. Pacman frogs suck, they are not active.
> [snapback]869575[/snapback]​


U Suck


----------



## OtheG (Jan 30, 2005)

BoomerSub said:


> _Xenopus laevis_, the African clawed frog, will eat anything it can stuff into its mouth, including fish. Could've been one of them.
> 
> -PK
> [snapback]869695[/snapback]​


Yea that was it the african clawed frog thanks!!


----------



## Eden (Jan 13, 2005)

psychofish21 said:


> U Suck
> [snapback]870014[/snapback]​


yeah...he really does suck!..my albi-pac could eat your frog!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> a LOT of frogs out there can eat feederfish...
> 
> if you want a big badass aggressive frog, get a bullfrog or pixie frog. Pacman frogs suck, they are not active.
> [snapback]869575[/snapback]​










pixie's kick ass and so do bull frogs


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

in stanly park ( vancvouer ) they found the ramains of a kitten in a large bullfrog, also, ducklings, etc.... bullfrog is the way to go if u want something big and agressive


----------

